# update tank pics



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

pics

any ideas on killing those snail bastards


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

wow thats an amazing setup,
what P is that?


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

damn nice job sir!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Lucky fish. That tank even makes me want to grow gills and jump in.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Very nice. Iv'e always enjoyed your tank pics, it looks really great. 
Your setup was is also a huge inspiration to mine.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

db04ph said:


> wow thats an amazing setup,
> what P is that?


BDR, around 8-9 in. as of now.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Very nice! Need to get rid of snails? Try getting some assassin snails in there, Anentome helena.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sweet jesus ryan that awesome tank setup and rhom. As for the snails I highly recomend skunk botia. I bought one for my pygo tank as I was having a major snail issue. Trumpet snails to be exact. After a water change I would see literally 50 or more of those little bastards on the front glass. Well after I picked up the botia a week later I have yet to see a snail on the glass. I see alot of empty snail shells now lol. Being your tank is as sweet as it is and highly planted, I think a botia would survive for a while. Best $2 snail cure I've ever done.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Like always, beautiful pics and tank! Great job!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very impressive setup man....


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Great shots and excellent setup and fish!! very well done


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Looks great! good work!


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Very healthy looking tank and P...


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

my god your good!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Ibanez247 said:


> Sweet jesus ryan that awesome tank setup and rhom. As for the snails I highly recomend skunk botia. I bought one for my pygo tank as I was having a major snail issue. Trumpet snails to be exact. After a water change I would see literally 50 or more of those little bastards on the front glass. Well after I picked up the botia a week later I have yet to see a snail on the glass. I see alot of empty snail shells now lol. Being your tank is as sweet as it is and highly planted, I think a botia would survive for a while. Best $2 snail cure I've ever done.


I will give it a try but I think the rhom will nuke it. I have tried it with another type of loach before and Bi-T found him in a few minutes and left me the head to clean up after. Thanks for the props on the tank. I think people need to post more pics of their tanks so we can check out their work and get more ideas for our own.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Always a pleasure checking out your tanks, Ryan.
Nice work!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Always a pleasure checking out your tanks, Ryan.
> Nice work!


means a lot coming from a pro like you man.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow thats an immense tank. love the look of it and the aquascaping
very very nice


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Truely one one of the nicest tanks on this site man. Great job.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

lo4life said:


> Truely one one of the nicest tanks on this site man. Great job.


Thanks..I'm still waiting for your pics


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

IM waitin for someone to buy my fish.. lol


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

quick question
is it easy to clean planted tanks?


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i would say its easy to clean planted tanks than it is to clean normal tanks most of your nitrates get consumed by the plants for growth so in effect the plants help to make it a more complete nitrogen cycle


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

:laugh:


JustJoshinYa said:


> i would say its easy to clean planted tanks than it is to clean normal tanks most of your nitrates get consumed by the plants for growth so in effect the plants help to make it a more complete nitrogen cycle


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Have you ever concidered placing a divider in the tank temporarly? Something to keep your rhom from killing off the loachs? Then swapping sides a few times?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Tango374 said:


> Have you ever concidered placing a divider in the tank temporarly? Something to keep your rhom from killing off the loachs? Then swapping sides a few times?


good call never thought of that!


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

what size tank is that? and what lighting are you using?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

ryanimpreza said:


> Have you ever concidered placing a divider in the tank temporarly? Something to keep your rhom from killing off the loachs? Then swapping sides a few times?


Tango your a genius.







I always try for a natural solution before ever treating with chemicals. I think tango just hit the nail on the head on this and solved alot of snail problems for a lot of people. That skunk loach I have decimated my snail population. My pygos arent very aggressive so Ive had good luck keeping smaller fish with them.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Ibanez247 said:


> Have you ever concidered placing a divider in the tank temporarly? Something to keep your rhom from killing off the loachs? Then swapping sides a few times?


Tango your a genius.







I always try for a natural solution before ever treating with chemicals. I think tango just hit the nail on the head on this and solved alot of snail problems for a lot of people. That skunk loach I have decimated my snail population. My pygos arent very aggressive so Ive had good luck keeping smaller fish with them.
[/quote]


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

upgradepc said:


> what size tank is that? and what lighting are you using?


72 in. liight fixtures with X4 96 watt pc +X4 65 watts pc+X2 40 watts florescent....all of them are 6700k except the X2 40 watt that is 10000k to add a different bluish tinge to it. also have X24 white leds, these are before and after the main lights kick on for visual and also for the fish can taper into the main light. I found the fish doesnt freak as bad. Then I have X8 dark blue leds for moon light before and after the white leds kicks on and off.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Man you are making me want to pay more attention to my planted tank. Your setup looks fanstastic. I pay more attention to my SW tank now. My planted tank would be embarrassing to post pics of now!! Once again A+ man!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Ibanez247 said:


> Tango your a genius.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












ryan-
Where'd you score your 6700K's at?


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

yea i have one 6700k 55watt bulb and i have never found another in any pet store, most only have 6500k and 10000k


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

JustJoshinYa said:


> yea i have one 6700k 55watt bulb and i have never found another in any pet store, most only have 6500k and 10000k


aquatraders.com


----------

